# My new aquascape



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello and happy new year, from Greece , here is my new aquascape for contest in 2012 .Its not ready yet but i need your comments . 
Tank: 100x40x50cm
Light: 6x 30w , 9hrs
Filter: 2 X Eheim ecco pro 300
CO2: eheim diffuser 2kg.
Substrate: seachem flourite, and black gravel.
Ferts: powders,Kno3, Po4, B,K2so4, and microelements.









By nicpapa at 2011-11-05









By nicpapa at 2011-12-26


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

wow that is absolutely beautiful. great scape job


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

nice....kudos! the plant looks healthy~


----------



## yaoming (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the shape of the wood.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Love the choice of wood and gravel!


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks ...
After hardscapes changes, and plants.. 








By nicpapa at 2012-01-10


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

great job. its beautiful


----------



## modernhamlet (Aug 9, 2005)

I love that "channel"! The idea of basically using negative space as the tank focal point (and at the golden rule point no less) is pretty brilliant.


----------

